# Question for BO's- board and deceased horse



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am fighting the hard decision of possibly having to put my horse down, and am wondering about the 1 months notice for paying board. I will definitely be paying a one months notice to my BO if do have to put him down as she is a fantastic person and I understand she has bills to pay, but I am wondering what the general practice is surrounding euthanasia and notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Generally, the 30 day notice is only for a horse who is going to be moved, not euthed. It's nice of you to give your BO the payment, but I don't think she's going to expect it.

My condolences. It's a tough decision.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately, I have decided to have the poor guy put down, so I appreciate your info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My sincere condolences 
Can you approach them about it and ask what their expectation is? If I ran a barn, I personally would probably not think twice about waiving the 30 day notice for someone, especially a good boarder. The only thing I can think of would be if the barn was full up and you wanted to hold a stall for a new horse..? But that's getting ahead of myself!
Again, my condolences - it is never easy to make that decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. As a barn owner, I would not expect 30 day notice or payment from someone whose horse has had a catastrophic illness or injury. The only way I'd expect that would be if you had another horse you wanted to bring in to take your late horse's place, then I'd need to hold the stall for you. Otherwise, I would send a condolence card to you and give you a hug and wish you well.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your horse. I'm certain your barn owner will work with you under the circumstances....


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. I've been a wreck all night just thinking about it. I havn't told the BO what I've decided yet as I don't know quite how to break the news. We spoke last night, so she knows what is going on, but doesn't know that he's gotten worse today and I've decided to put him down. I know she will be very upset, and am nervous about telling her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I won't be getting another horse for long time, so don't need to hold a stall. It took me 6 years to convince myself to get back into the horse world (after getting out because I lost my horse), so I doubt I'll be getting another horse for a while. I'm not even sure if I wan't to be around horses anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I know this isnt something you want to think about but make sure you have arrangements to remove his body. Im so very sorry about your loss.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Is this the 4.5 year old with the head/mouth problems??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Is this the one with a sore tooth?


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you have to make this tough decision :/

As a BO who has been in business for a long time, it is inevitable that horses (especially when you have long-term boarders with older horses) will have to be euthanized (hopefully it is due to a naturally occurring reason). 

Anytime we've had a horse die/euthanasia, we absolutely would not ever dream of sticking someone to a 30-day notice. That, as said on the previous page, is only applicable when the horse is being moved. I'm wondering why the BO hasn't noticed that your horse is "getting worse"? As a BO, at our farm we are very active in our farm's operations, and know each horse here inside and out. I dare say we know these horses better than their owners (considering we are with them 12+ hours a day, observing their behaviors, etc). Regardless, the decision to euthanize your horse is one that you should not be judged for, especially not by the BO.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

The BO does not live on the property, and only comes by once a week (two of the boarders are in charge of all feeding\cleaning, etc. 
And yes, this is the 4 year old with the teeth problems. I've been trying to come up with different things to do all night, but have not been able to come up with anything that works for myself, and my boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

gothicangel69 said:


> I won't be getting another horse for long time, so don't need to hold a stall. It took me 6 years to convince myself to get back into the horse world (after getting out because I lost my horse), so I doubt I'll be getting another horse for a while. I'm not even sure if I wan't to be around horses anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm very sorry. It's a rock and hard place thing knowing you are putting a horse down. Always wondering if you should of waited if something might change for the better.

As far as getting out of horses - don't make that decision now. One foot in front of the other and see where your path takes you.

Hang in there.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for this difficult part of your journey...


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know. I keep telling myself, well what if I did this, or that, then realize that I don't have the finances to do it at the moment, and he's going downhill by the day. He can't use the right side of his mouth anymore, he's in constant pain, his nose is draining a yellow cloudy mess, the vet doesn't want to prescribe antibiotics without expensive x-rays, and I'm worried about impaction colic as his stools are starting to have some longer hay stems in them than normal. I really feel like my best option is to put him down while I still have a bit of money left, instead of letting him suffer. I'm trying to put my emotions aside to make the decision, but its really hard. I need to call the vet today to discuss options, but the thought of doing so is making me sick to my stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The worst thing about talking it over with a vet is that after you make the decision and the appointment, they still try and talk you out of it when you get there. Like it wasn't hard enough to make the decision in the first place. Some vets I knew wouldn't second guess my decisions, but I had a particular vet that would try and squeeze in as much false hope and "we can do this test" possibilities as he could. It was heart wrenching to deny him, because I wanted my animal so bad, but it wasn't in his best interest.

Stay strong. This is the right choice for you and your horse, and don't let the vet make you feel guilty over it.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

We've decided to give him one more week. I'm going to DEMAND antibiotics from the vet, and my friend and I are setting up a fundraiser page as a bunch of her friends want to help out (which is very sweet). If we can round the money up to ship him off for x-rays, then that's our next step. If not, and he's still in pain and no better by the end of next week, I'm going to put him down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

With your original question, I would expect to be out what I had paid for the month already - ie, I pay on the 1st, if I PTS on the 10th, I wouldn't expect a refund for the 20 days left in the month. However, I wouldn't expect to pay any kind of notice period. 

Sorry that you are in this situation.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. I guess its pretty common not to expect to pay a notice. If I do end up having to put him down, I will still offer her an extra month, but I expect she will refuse if this is the standard practice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cath80 (Oct 1, 2012)

Im so sorry. I had to put mine down last year. Just awful. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. We did decide to get the x-rays done, and he is now on a strong course of antibiotics (tooth root abscess). The vets give him a 50\50 chance of recovering without surgery. At this moment, surgery isn't an option, so we're hoping this works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I will send positive reiki your way and pray for your baby.


----------

